# Markham



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

- What residential areas in Markham that has buildings with apartments that have indoor pool, gym, kids area, 24 hour security, etc ? 

- What are best rank schools in Markham ?

- Can school admit students in January/February ?

-If Markham is not the area for living and good schools (my work is there) , what do you recommend such that my commute to work will be reasonable? 

The apartment in very nice residential area and the top ranked schools are my first priority than commuting

Thanks .....


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Markham is a fair size city on it's own. You can find multi million dollar homes and more reasonable starter homes. It's close enough to Toronto that you can access anything you want in the city. 

I'm sure you can find something fine in Markham. If you're at one of the ends then you could consider the areas across the border. Toronto is just south. Vaughan just west. Pickering just east.


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Markham is a fair size city on it's own. You can find multi million dollar homes and more reasonable starter homes. It's close enough to Toronto that you can access anything you want in the city.
> 
> I'm sure you can find something fine in Markham. If you're at one of the ends then you could consider the areas across the border. Toronto is just south. Vaughan just west. Pickering just east.


any one who has experience with the area ? thanks


----------

